
The employees shut inside coffins - tankenmate
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-34797017
======
tankenmate
I kind of get where the company is trying to go with this, but to me it seems
more like the beatings will continue until morale improves. I don't know if
the companies involved in this already do this; maybe concentrating more on
effective productivity, management by results, and an emphasis on work life
balancing issues and company policies might be a more positive looking effort
to resolve the actual problems rather than the symptoms.

------
mschuster91
Link's broken.
[http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34797017](http://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-34797017)

~~~
tankenmate
Yeah, I fixed as soon as I posted it and saw it was broken. Nonetheless thank
you for noticing.

